# semi truck



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

im looking for a semi truck but cant seem to find them any where. im shear they make them. looking for a sleeper cab not a cab over, and a dubble drop trailer.

im looking for a petterbuilt (think i spelled that right) truck, and a dubble drop trailer. whats what my step dad drive's and thought it would a big funny and nice to pick one up and give it to him. and paint it the same way his truck is. i might haft to build the trailer but that is not a big thing. i just really looking for the truck

this is what his truck looks like


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't know of any Peterbuilt tractor.

I only know if these: http://www.tamiya.com/english/rc/rcitem/kit/kit56301.htm

I know of a guy in SC the does truck out of wood. Tractor and trailer. You would have to give him a photo of both.

Sorry.




shintastrife said:


> im looking for a semi truck but cant seem to find them any where. im shear they make them. looking for a sleeper cab not a cab over, and a dubble drop trailer.
> 
> im looking for a petterbuilt (think i spelled that right) truck, and a dubble drop trailer. whats what my step dad drive's and thought it would a big funny and nice to pick one up and give it to him. and paint it the same way his truck is. i might haft to build the trailer but that is not a big thing. i just really looking for the truck
> 
> this is what his truck looks like


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I race with someone locally who also has a Tamiya 1/14 truck. He purchased the extra control unit which includes light, sound, and motion controls (truck rocks when you start the unit & idle). The truck is very realistic (but I'm sure it is expensive).

Here is the link to the Tamiya truck page (http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/category.php?sub-id=35000).

Here is a link to the Tamiya Control unit with video (http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=56511)

You might be able to find some people online that meet/compete with the scale big rigs.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

ok im shear i could build one .its just it would be nice if there was one all ready built. its the body that is going to be the pain in the nick to find. or cost a arm and a leg to have made.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

wow they are pricy didnt think i would be spending that much. but i fond one that would work. 700 is a bit much right now. but thinks for the help


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

Try truck stops. I have seen r/c semi's there in various makes and colors with trailers. I think they were in the $120-$150 range.

Later,

Mark


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

well yea, i dont thing they are hobby grade. thinks for the thought and i will look. but you know i dont want to buy one then trun around no be able to run one of my cars when he is running it you know. exp when i was thinking about laoding like 1 1/32scale cars or a 1/18 scale or something just b/c you know.


----------



## EvaderMaster (Aug 28, 2002)

Check out Wedico RC trucks. A quick google search came up with this one. 

http://wedicotrucks.com/product826_lastcat105.ihtml

Pricey.. to say the least but they sure look very scale.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

thinks for the help. i suck at google search, now i can see me playing that. or getting everyone to pitch in and buy it. there is not a blue one but it looks just like it. the trayer is going to be something i haft to build.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Im looking to create a semi r/c truck to look like the duel peterbuilt.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

i think im just going to a loacal truck stop and getting one form there and ripping the guts out and pulling a like a 35T motor in it then im going to build a custom one when i have the ext money.


----------

